# مثبط الصداء



## abostephe (5 أغسطس 2011)

نريد عمل التجارب الهيدروليكية لانبوب غاز دوبلكس 2205 علما ان الماء المستعمل 
,PH=6,5و الكلور 308mg/l والماء سيبقى مدة تصل قد تصل الى عشرة ايام في الانبوب
ماهو مثبط التاكل المناسب وماهي النسبة الواجب اضافتها


----------

